# ارجو المساعده فى نظام اطفاء الحريق لهوود المطابخ (عاااااااااااااااااااجل)



## amr fatthy (24 نوفمبر 2014)

ارجو مساعدتى فى معرفة ما هو نظام اطفاء الحريق لهوود المطابخ وما هو النظام المستخدم وكيفيه تنفيذه والحسابات والاشتراطات اللازمه فى الهوود وهل يوجد شركات متخصصه فى هذا المجال فى مصر ام يمكن تنفيذه ذاتيا بصفه عاجله جزاكم الله خير


----------



## fayek9 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

dry Or wet chemical fire extinguisher system 
والسيستم بيبقى عبارة عن nozzles متوزعة بطول الهود و متوصله باسطوانة عن طريق شبكة مواسير وال nozzles دى بتشتغل manual أو عن طريق fusible links وقت الحريق 
و يقوم بالموضوع ده شركات متخصصة بتعمل السيستم بالكامل و تسلمهولك شغال


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الاهتمام


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (25 نوفمبر 2014)

B.3 Restaurant Range Hoods, Connected Ducts, and Associated Hazards.
The protection of kitchen range hoods and ducts is accomplished with a combination of
total flooding and local application systems. The duct or vent stack and the plenum area
above the filters can be protected by total flooding. The undersurface of the filters and any
special hazards such as deep-fat fryers can be protected by local application. It could be
necessary to extend local application protection to coated underhood surfaces and range
surfaces if there is danger of grease accumulation or runoff from the hood or duct under fire
conditions.
In protecting the duct with the recommended flooding factor of 1 lb/8 ft3 (2 kg/m3) of duct
volume, a damper is considered essential at either the top or the bottom, with provisions for
automatic closing at the beginning of the discharge of carbon dioxide. For ducts that rise to
heights greater than 20 ft (6.1 m) or horizontal runs greater than 50 ft (15.3 m), the gas is
introduced at intermediate points to ensure proper distribution. With a damper at the top of
the stack, a nozzle should be installed immediately below, with additional nozzles installed
above if the duct run extends beyond the damper. A nozzle is normally required in the
plenum area.
Nozzles are to be provided to cover the underside of the filters and to discharge for 30
seconds at the coated surface rate specified in 6.4.3.5. In lieu of that, the quantity of carbon
dioxide required and application rates can be determined using special nozzles or methods
Copyright NFPA
as could be approved or listed for this purpose. If the underside of the hood is largely
enclosed by a baffle or drip pan, protection can be by total flooding using a factor of 1 lb/8
ft3 (2 kg/m3) and compensating for open peripheral area. (See 5.3.5.)
Quantities for the protection of deep-fat fryers or other specific fire hazards, or both, below
the hood are to be in addition to the preceding requirements. All hazards venting through a
common duct should be protected simultaneously.
Automatic fire detection and actuation of the system are required for concealed spaces
above the filter and in the duct system. Detectors should also be provided below filters over
any deep-fat cookers.
Visible fire detection and manual actuation (see 4.5.4.5) can be acceptable for exposed
portions of the hazard; however, actuation by either automatic or manual means should
discharge the complete system. Special attention should be given to the choice of heat
detectors, considering normal operating temperature level and temperature rise conditions
of the range equipment.
Actuation of the system should automatically close dampers, shut off forced ventilating
fans, and shut off the master fuel valve or power switch to all cooking equipment associated
with the hood. These devices should be of the type that requires manual resetting. (See
4.5.4.9.)
In addition to normal system maintenance, particular care should be given to keeping heat
detectors and discharge nozzles clean of grease accumulation. Generally, nozzle seals or
caps are required to keep nozzle orifices free of obstruction.
For additional information, see NFPA 96.​هذا المقطع من NFPA 12


----------



## fayek9 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

وفى نفس الموضوع هتلاقى كلامى موجود فى nfpa 17 و nfpa 96


----------



## msmsm (26 نوفمبر 2014)

search kitchen hood fire system
badger


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 نوفمبر 2014)

لى رأى فى موضوع اطفاء الهود - راجيا الا يغضب احد
يتم الترويج على ان الماده التى تندفع من الرشاشات - غير سامه للمواد الغذائيه - كما لو كنا سنأكل المواد الغذائيه بعد عملية الرش والاطفاء - وتبرد الزيوت المشتعله وتمنع الاوكسوجين عن اللهب - كما لو كانت معلومات جديده وصفات تخص انظمة اطفاء الهود فقط - علما بأن كل هذة الصفات متاحه فى طفايات يدويه منفردة - فقط تحدد طلبك والغرض من الاستخدام وكل الطلبات متاحه .
ولا يصبح النظام عملى الا اذا كان مزود بامكانية قطع الغاز - وله ميزة اخرى - لايعرضنا لارتباك العاملين اثناء الحريق .
قبل ظهور فكرة انظمة اطفاء الهود - كنا نتبع نظام - ملخصه - افضل وسيله لاطفاء الحرائق منعها -وكان ذلك عن طريق وضع ( تراب ) مصيده تفصل الزيت عن هواء الشفط - وحتى لو حث احتراق - سيكون لجزء يسير من الزيت المنبعث لحظيا فى فراغ الهود وليس لكل الزيت المتراكم - لهب مماثل لما نراه اثناء الطهى فى الطاسه المشتعله كاثبات لمهارة الطباخين فى التذوق لا يسبب انزعاج العاملين - ويسهل السيطره عليه .
فى النهايه - لا أقلل من اى تطوير - ولكن لنضع كل تطوير فى حجمه الحقيقى .


----------



## AHMADBHIT (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R102 system


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*
اعرف هذا النظام ولا اعتراض على فكرة التطوير 
ولكنى ادعو الى منع اسباب الحريق - بفصل الزيوت المتحوله على شكل ابخره - اول بأول عن طريق تراب للزيوت حتى لا يكون هناك سبب للحريق 
وبالتالى لم نكن فى حاجه لهذا النظام من اصله - وطفايه يدويه بها كل هذه الصفات ( منع الاوكسوجين عن اللهب - وتبريد الزيت ) ومتاحه تكفى بالغرض .*


----------



## fayek9 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *
> اعرف هذا النظام ولا اعتراض على فكرة التطوير
> ولكنى ادعو الى منع اسباب الحريق - بفصل الزيوت المتحوله على شكل ابخره - اول بأول عن طريق تراب للزيوت حتى لا يكون هناك سبب للحريق
> وبالتالى لم نكن فى حاجه لهذا النظام من اصله - وطفايه يدويه بها كل هذه الصفات ( منع الاوكسوجين عن اللهب - وتبريد الزيت ) ومتاحه تكفى بالغرض .*


1- معظم الاهواد مزودة ب oil trap أو مصيدة للزيت.
2- الطفاية اليدوية التى بها الصفات ال حضرتك كاتبها هى برضه طفايه wet chemical عشان تقدر تبرد الزيت
3- ماذا لو اشتعلت المعدات ولم يكن بجوارها احد يقوم باطفائها يدويا. وحضرتك عارف ان حتى لو عندك جهاز اطفاء يدوى فى مرحلة معينه لابد من الهروب.
4- ماذا لو اشتعل الهود من فوق الفلاتر أو الدكت نفسه هتطفيه يدوى ازاى؟
5- مش معنني اننا مراعيين كل الأسباب التي قد تؤدى للحريق ان مش هيحصل حريق ولكننا فقط نقلل فرص حدوثه .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 نوفمبر 2014)

الجمع بين منع اسباب الحريق - والاحتياط له بنظام اتوماتيك - رأى يستحق الاتفاق عليه
وليس ابداء رأيى بغرض المناظره .


----------

